# Hello from Las Vegas, NV



## LVMAA (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello,
My name is Matt Lusk. I'm a 5th dan in Itf Taekwon-Do and a practitioner of Largusa Kali here in lovely ( albeit rainy right now) Las Vegas Nevada. I run a school (Las Vegas Martial Arts Academy)where we teach ITF Taekwon-Do, Judo, and Combatives( Instinctive Response Training and Largusa Kali). I've been practicing Taekwon-Do for 22 years and Kali for 13. My partner and I opened this school in 2013. Well that's me in a nutshell, looking forward to getting to know everyone.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## seasoned (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Matt. We're glad you joined and hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 12, 2014)

hello matt, nice to meet you...


----------



## Takai (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey Matt, good to see you here!  Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome along. Sure you will fun around here


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Matt  welcome to Martialtalk. 
I'm not familiar with Largusa Kali would you tell me a little about the system


----------



## Brian King (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome to MT. Sounds like a good school!

Regards
Brian King


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Instructor (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome!  MT is the place to be.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

LVMAA said:


> Hello,
> My name is Matt Lusk. I'm a 5th dan in Itf Taekwon-Do and a practitioner of Largusa Kali here in lovely ( albeit rainy right now) Las Vegas Nevada. I run a school (Las Vegas Martial Arts Academy)where we teach ITF Taekwon-Do, Judo, and Combatives( Instinctive Response Training and Largusa Kali). I've been practicing Taekwon-Do for 22 years and Kali for 13. My partner and I opened this school in 2013. Well that's me in a nutshell, looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> Thanks,
> Matt


Cool. I've been hanging out a lot in Las Vegas this year.


----------



## LVMAA (Dec 21, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Hey Matt  welcome to Martialtalk.
> I'm not familiar with Largusa Kali would you tell me a little about the system


Largusa Kali is the teachings of Late Tuhan Lindsey Largusa. He broke away from the Villabrille-Largusa line and the KAA when his father passed away.


----------

